# Verschleiß Fliegenschnur



## Menni (6. April 2012)

Wer kann sagen, wieviel Jahre Fliegenschnur halten sollte.
Ich war die letzten Jahre sehr viel am Wasser, von April bis Dezember. Meine Rio Grand WF5F, ca. 3 Jahre alt, ist auf den ersten 1-2 Metern völlig rissig. Eine tolle Schnur für den kleinen Bach mit viel Geäst. Macht sich durch die kurze Keule gut mit Rollwurf. Der Verschleiß ist mir etwas zu früh eingetreten. Gepflegt habe ich sie wenig bis gar nicht. Zerstört das fetten des Vorfaches mit dem ersten Stück Flugschur die Ummantlung? 
Jetzt benötige ich Neue. Empfehlung? 
Menni


----------



## Kami (6. April 2012)

*AW: Verschleiß Fliegenschnur*

Hi,

ich verweise hier mal auf diesen Post im Fliegenfischer-Forum:

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/...mmschnur-ueber-35-meter-t264130.html#p2672595

Einige Fette/Öle zersetzen Kunststoffe........ Besser fährt man normal  mit Kunststoffpfelgemitteln oder Linedressings, die der Schnur wieder  Weichmacher zurückgeben.
Das zitiere ich dir mal. Hab allerdings selbst keine Erfahrung mit kaputten Schnüren. Meine alt Schnur, die ich dieses Jahr ausgetauscht habe, wäre vom Material her nach 3,5 Jahren noch einsatzfähig gewesen, obwohl es sich um eine billig Schnur handelte und ich sie nur 1x oder so eingefettet habe.


----------



## Menni (7. April 2012)

*AW: Verschleiß Fliegenschnur*

Dank Kami, denke auch es liegt am Fett. Da ich meist nur das erste Stück der Fliegenschnur mit einfette und genau da ist alles rissig. Hab gestern auch beim Rudi angefragt Wieso? Weshalb? Warum? Mal abwarten, was der sagt. Fett und Schnur sind von Ihm. Ich erwarte eine geschmeidige Ausrede. Sein eigenes Produkt kann ja nicht mangelhaft sein. Welches Fett für eine neue Schnur zu verwenden ist, sollte auf jeder Verpackung stehen. Im Fliegenfischerforum ist auch nichts konkretes zu lesen. Und ob sich das dort erwähnte Cormoran-Produkt mit jedem Schnurmaterial verträgt? Die Typen im Flifi-Forum sind mir zu hypertechnologisch. Die haun mit Fachbegriffen um sich, das kräuselt meine Ohren. Fangen die auch Fische?  Gruß Menni


----------



## ADDI 69 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Verschleiß Fliegenschnur*



Menni schrieb:


> Dank Kami, denke auch es liegt am Fett. Da ich meist nur das erste Stück der Fliegenschnur mit einfette und genau da ist alles rissig.  Und ob sich das dort erwähnte Cormoran-Produkt mit jedem Schnurmaterial verträgt?



Wenn du dieses Zeug meinst ( 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Silikon-Schnurfett-Cormoran-14-Gramm-neu-ovp-/180714852875  ) kann ich deine Erfahrung bestätigen.
Damit habe ich meine erste Fliegenschnur auch behandelt...ne Scierra HMT.... die hatte dein Problem aber schon nach 1 1/2 Jahren und zwar auf fast der gesamten Keulenlänge.
Gott sei dank konnte ich sie auf Garantie tauschen.
Im Anschluss hab ich mir dann so etwas zugelegt : http://www.full-service-flyfishing.....html&XTCsid=89b8e1f8084b94d3daebddea76bfb4bc und dieses http://www.peetershengelsport.nl/shop/index.php?go_to=shop&action=show_product&product_id=3580    das blaue Fläschchen. Damit bin ich bis jetzt gut gefahren und kann es auch bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen. Zum säübern der Schnur habe ich noch dieses Mittel : http://shop.mayersflyfish.de/product_info.php?language=en&products_id=287

gruss Addi


----------



## Thomas E. (7. April 2012)

*AW: Verschleiß Fliegenschnur*

Hallo Menni,

3 Jahre sind schon ein gutes Alter.
Bei mir hält eine Schwimmschnur zum überwiegenden Fischen mit der Trockenfliege/Nympfe so 2 Jahre, dann gönne ich mir eine neue !
Brüchig werden meine Schnüre vorne kaum, nur geht irgendwann die Schnurspitze unter, dann fette ich neben dem dicken Teil des Vorfaches auch die Schnurspitze leicht ein.
Dazu nehme ich das Präparat, welches ich auch für manche Fliegen sparsam verwende, z.B.  "RM Miracle".
Ich habe nie schnellere Alterung dadurch feststellen können.

Für die Schnur nehme ich Sonax Tiefenpfleger glänzend.
Spezielle Produkte können der Schnur den Weichmacher sowieso nicht zurückgeben, die Schnur wird nur glatter und schwimmt wieder besser.
Ich behandle meine Leine damit vor jedem Fischen, dann wirft und fischt es sich einfach "runder".

Gruß
Thomas E.


----------



## Menni (7. April 2012)

*AW: Verschleiß Fliegenschnur*

Hm? Na ja. Mit den 3 Jahren könnte und müsste ich leben, wenn`s denn so sein muss. Doch weshalb altert nur die gefettete Spitze so schnell? Zu so einem technisch ausgereiften Produkt gehört doch eine Pflegeanleitung. Die ist uns der Händler schuldig, denn einfetten ist vorhersehbar und unabdingbar. Ich möchte meine nächste Schnur möglichst lange nutzen und nicht selbst zerstören. Da muss das gute Mittel A nicht allen Schüren bekommen.  Genau das soll mir mal der Rudi erklären.  
Gruß Menni


----------



## Steife Rute69 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Verschleiß Fliegenschnur*

Wechsel die schnur lieber öfter... 

ist sicherer... 

wechsel meine, wie meine Unterhosen


----------



## Thomas E. (11. April 2012)

*AW: Verschleiß Fliegenschnur*

Kommt darauf an, was man machen will !
Zum Naßfischen ist es egal, wenn Spitze brüchig und untergeht.
Beim Trockenfliegenfischen ist es lästig.
Bei jeder Schwimmschnur fängt irgendwann die Spitze an unterzugehen, durch die Kapillarwirkung zieht sie Wasser auch durch die feinen Risse.

Zum Werfen allein sind mir die richtig "toten" Leinen am liebsten, 
die völlig rissig aber gut gepflegt (mit Linedressing) sind ! |supergri

Thomas E.


----------



## venni-kisdorf (12. April 2012)

*AW: Verschleiß Fliegenschnur*

moin, wieso werden eure leinen so schnell rissig ich habe meine leine jetzt schon im 6ten jahr drauf und habe null probleme keine risse keine spitze die untergeht, 

gepflegt wird meine schnur 3 mal im jahr, im lauwarmen wasser wird sie erst grob gereinigt mit einem microfasertuch getroknet und dann giebts dick linedressing so das sie richtig flutschig ist eine nacht in grossen klängen im raum lagern und am nächsten tag wird sie wieder aufgespult....  

die einziegste schnur die bei mir nur 4 jahre hält ist mein schusskopf für die küste trotz pflege muss wohl am salzwasser liegen...  

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Menni (12. April 2012)

*AW: Verschleiß Fliegenschnur*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, was man machen will !
> Thomas E.


Das weiß man selten vorher. Der Wunsch geht meist Richtung Trockenfliege. Wenn sich nichts auf dem Wasser regt, musst Du runter zum Fisch. Das mache ich bisher mit ein und der selben Montage. Evtl. mit anderem Vorfach nach dem PB-Ring. Am Wasser hab ich mit tüdeln nichts am Hut. Das muss schnell gehen. Perfekt ist Nebensache.  
Nachdem es Rudi (noch) nicht nötig befindet, mir meine Fragen zu beantworten, habe ich soeben neue Schnur beim "Wurmbader" bestellt. Es wird die 3M Scentific Sharkskin GPX. Gehört von der Extrem-Schnur habe ich schon. Jetzt bin ich sehr neugierig auf den Test.  
Petri Menni


----------



## Marian 25469 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Verschleiß Fliegenschnur*

Durfte mal eine Sharkskin werfen,  nette Geräuschkulisse in den Ringen, mag nicht Jeder...... sonst aber ne sauber gearbeitete Schnur....


----------



## Menni (12. April 2012)

*AW: Verschleiß Fliegenschnur*

Ich danke für alle hilfreichen Antworten auf meine Frage.
Denke, Verschleiß kann vielseitig verursacht werden. Eine exakte Ursache wird sich selten finden.  Mit etwas Pflege, möglichst mit Mitteln vom Hersteller der Schnur, lässt sich die Einsatzdauer verlängern. Ausschußschnüre wird es auch immer geben. Da ist der Preis nicht unbedingt hilfreich. 
Einen erfolgreichen Start mit der Fliegenrute wünscht allen "Süchtigen"      Menni    -der sich hier ausklinkt


----------

